# The "Free Money" thread....



## ScoopKona (Nov 4, 2009)

_Lots of financial info here lately. I thought it might be nice to swap tips on how to live more frugally. I'm hoping for tips that don't include "replace your lights with bulbs that are so dim you can't see to read" and "spend $30,000 on a hybrid car to save $1,000 a year on gas." (Or "Buy a $20K Timeshare and think of all the money you'll save on hotels!)

Just "here's some free money" tips. (That don't include SWITCHING TO GEICO!!!!!)_

I'll start:

Aluminum foil and plastic wrap are best purchased at a restaurant supply store like Smart and Final or Gordon Food Service. A 1,000 foot by 12 inch roll goes for approximately $15. That's one and one half cents per square foot. (Such a roll lasts me a couple years.)

My local grocery stores sell Reynolds Foil, 50 foot by 12 inch for $4.50. That's nine cents per square foot. (Such a roll lasts me a couple months.) Even the store brands are in the five-to-eight cent range.

Assuming one roll of foil every two months, by the time I've used up the 1K roll, I've spent $54 on grocery store foil. Since aluminum doesn't have a "sell by" date, this is one area that saves me some money with no inconvenience whatsoever.

The numbers are even better for 2,000 foot rolls of plastic wrap at the restaurant supply stores. I figure we save about five bucks a month just from plastic wrap and foil. That's basically free money.

Bottom line: Convert consumable purchases to price per square foot or price per ounce or some other convenient metric to comparison shop.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2009)

Where do you store the commercial sized boxes?


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 4, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Where do you store the commercial sized boxes?



The commercial-sized boxes are 4"x4", the grocery store boxes are 1.5"x1.5". There simply aren't any storage issues. There's really no downside -- the restaurant store box is roughly 10 times heavier than a supermarket box, but that's it.

Think about that -- four boxes of Reynolds Foil takes up almost the same space as a restaurant supply box (EDIT - And costs $3 more), yet only yields one-fifth of the foil.

Check it out, it's free money.


EDIT -- This trick also works for pizzas. Remember when our algebra teachers said, "It's good to know this stuff?" They were right.

A 12" pizza has 113 square inches (3.14 multiplied by 36) and costs $5 at most of the pizza joints around my house. Price per square inch? Four and a half cents.

A 20" pizza has 314 square inches (3.14 multiplied by 100) and costs $10 at most of the pizza joints around my house. Price per square inch? Three cents.

Sales, coupons and toppings will skew the results. But for the most part, the large pies cost less than the small ones. Even if it's just one person, it makes sense to buy a large and wrap the leftovers in restaurant supply store plastic wrap for another meal or two. And, yes, I do "pi R squared" in my head every time I order a pizza. Usually I'll multiply the square of the radius by three and divide by the price, rounded to an easy number. Close enough.

Or carry a calculator around. Be ESPECIALLY sure to carry a calculator around in banks, car dealerships, realty offices, and anyplace else that works with compound interest.

I have similarly worked out the numbers for what size shrimp gives me the most meat with the least amount of shell for the best price (generally the second-largest the store sells). And I have run numbers for just about everything I buy in any quantity.

Corporations hire people who are good at math to devise ways of separating consumers from their money as effectively as possible (leasing cars, for instance). Fight back with a calculator.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 4, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> . . .  And, yes, I do "pi R squared" in my head every time I order a pizza. Usually I'll multiply the square of the radius by three and divide by the price, rounded to an easy number. Close enough. . . .



OMG, I do that too!  When I do math in my head and then mention whatever it is out loud (e.g. price after discount + tax) people look at me like I'm an alien.


----------



## swift (Nov 4, 2009)

I am always interested in good tips like the Scoop. Hope we get more. 

I like using the restaurant supply places. For instance. I make a lot of flavored coffee drinks, iced and hot, as well as shakes. The DaVinci flavored syrups are $7 at a place like WalMart for a small container. I buy the 25 oz bottles for $3 at a place called Cash & Carry and they have every flavor imaginable. Sipping on my Kahlua flavored coffee as I am typing this. MUCH cheaper to make my own rather than $4 a pop at Starbucks.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't use much foil or plastic wrap so that one doesn't do much for me.  But I understand the principle.  I started buying cleaning supplies the same way.  It started when I found out that OfficeMax sold giant cans of Pledge and delivers for free.  

My biggest money saver is just avoiding impulse buying.  I grocery shop once a week with a list.  I will occasionally stock up on non-perishables that are on sale but only if it is something we always use - not a maybe.  I'll hit Target once every month or so with a list, of course, and stay out of other stores all together.

Deb


----------



## cerralee (Nov 4, 2009)

swift said:


> I am always interested in good tips like the Scoop. Hope we get more.
> 
> I like using the restaurant supply places. For instance. I make a lot of flavored coffee drinks, iced and hot, as well as shakes. The DaVinci flavored syrups are $7 at a place like WalMart for a small container. I buy the 25 oz bottles for $3 at a place called Cash & Carry and they have every flavor imaginable. Sipping on my Kahlua flavored coffee as I am typing this. MUCH cheaper to make my own rather than $4 a pop at Starbucks.



For a frothy creamy latte get a milk frother, they are hard to find but can be found in some restuarant supply stores and on amazon.  I have had both stainless steel which last half of forever or glass, go with the ss.  It makes your coffee creamy and smooth.  Just froth your milk, pour it into your coffee cup and heat it in the microwave for 20 or so seconds.  I even use 2% milk and its still very tasty.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 4, 2009)

*Money For Nothing.*




DebBrown said:


> My biggest money saver is just avoiding impulse buying.


My biggest money saver is buying practically everything used except underwear & toothbrushes. 

Also, not getting swept into costly eBay bidding wars -- just enter a ridiculously low maximum amount via eSnipe Dot Com & let the chips fall where they may. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 4, 2009)

swift said:


> I am always interested in good tips like the Scoop. Hope we get more.
> 
> I like using the restaurant supply places. For instance. I make a lot of flavored coffee drinks, iced and hot, as well as shakes. The DaVinci flavored syrups are $7 at a place like WalMart for a small container. I buy the 25 oz bottles for $3 at a place called Cash & Carry and they have every flavor imaginable. Sipping on my Kahlua flavored coffee as I am typing this. MUCH cheaper to make my own rather than $4 a pop at Starbucks.




My local Russian grocery store sells whole bean coffee at $5/pound. It's not the Kenya AA that I prefer, but it's good coffee at $5/pound. That saves us about $10/month compared to buying grocery-store whole bean.

Best thing about it is it makes a good espresso as well. I never visit Starbucks. If I'm on the go and want a coffee (and have $1.50 in my pocket), I'll sometimes hit a fast food joint. But never Starbucks. I can pull a pretty good shot of espresso on my own and save $$$ compared to froo-froo coffee "cocktails" from CoffeeBorg.


----------



## ctreelmom (Nov 4, 2009)

If impulse buying at the grocery store is an issue, try one of the home delivery services.  I have used Peapod by Stop & Shop a couple of times and have found that I order only those items on my list and am not tempted by attractive displays or in-store promotions.  Yes, you pay a delivery fee, but I've never paid more than $5 (and often have a coupon for free delivery) and what that saves me in time and gas alone (the nearest brick and mortar Stop & Shop is 20 minutes from my house) is worth it.  You can use coupons just like when you shop in-store.


----------



## Elan (Nov 4, 2009)

I just purchased a vacuum sealer, so I don't _know_ that it will save me any money, but that's the intent (along with the convenience/savings of not having to run to the store as often).  Buy things in bulk when they're on sale and freeze them in useful sized packages.   We'll see how it goes.....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 4, 2009)

*McDonald's Coffee For Old Folks.*




ScoopLV said:


> If I'm on the go and want a coffee (and have $1.50 in my pocket), I'll sometimes hit a fast food joint.


Sr. citz. coffee at McDonald's is way less than $1*.*50 -- usually in the 50¢ *-* 75¢ range.  

The weenie is you've got to be sr. citz. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stricky (Nov 4, 2009)

Good info but Scoop that font is killing my eyes.


----------



## donnaval (Nov 4, 2009)

Coupons!

I never pay more than 50 cents to a dollar for stuff like name-brand shampoo, deodorant, body wash, soap, laundry supplies, etc.  You need to learn how to work the system at Walgreen's, CVS, etc.  It's a bit tricky to learn but once you do it becomes second nature and you'll never ever pay retail or even "sale" prices again.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2009)

At many supermarkets, there is an area in each department, meat, produce, deli, dairy, etc. for close-dated merchandise at deep discount. It's all perfectly good, but approaching it's sell-by date. If one is going to prepare it that day or the next anyway, one can save lot$.

Yesterday I got baby back ribs for $1.35 a serving and a roast to carve into Jerky (I'm giving bundles of smoked meats for Xmas). My smoker was going to be fired up anyway so the ribs went in when I got home.

I've found one advantage of not working gainfully is being able to do grocery shopping about 10 a.m. when the discounted stuff hits the bargain bin. You store's schedule may be different.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Kay H (Nov 4, 2009)

It takes me so long to shop now reading labels for low fat, low salt and low sugar.  If I had to add the math calculations (considering I'm math challenged), I'd never get out of the stores.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 4, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> _Lots of financial info here lately. I thought it might be nice to swap tips on how to live more frugally. I'm hoping for tips that don't include "replace your lights with bulbs that are so dim you can't see to read" and "spend $30,000 on a hybrid car to save $1,000 a year on gas." (Or "Buy a $20K Timeshare and think of all the money you'll save on hotels!)
> 
> Just "here's some free money" tips. (That don't include SWITCHING TO GEICO!!!!!)_
> 
> ...



www.zapatopi.net/afdb  I had a feeling.... A great way to save on mood altering pharmaceuticals.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 4, 2009)

*BOGOs, twice-cooked chicken broth, and leftovers*

My grocery store does a lot of Buy One Get One free sales on food and other products we'd buy anyway.  I've been shopping there long enough to have a feel for what comes up on BOGO every so often, so I don't buy it when it's at regular price  When it's on BOGO we stock up and freeze or put the food in the pantry.  (We are fortunately to have a huge walk-in pantry.)

One of my favorite freebies (ok, maybe a bit of electricity for the stove and a few veggies already in the fridge) is what I call "twice cooked" chicken stock. (Technically I suppose it's thrice-cooked).  We get rotisserie chicken (often on sale for $5-6 and feeds four with leftovers).  All the bones (unless chewed on  ) and skin go in the pot with carrot, celery, and onion, and get cooked for awhile.  Then I dump it in a colander, put the chicken and vegs back in the pot, cover with water, and cook it again to get even more broth.  My freezer is full of broth ready to add to whatever I'm making, or ready for some noodles or rice and cut up vegs, or matzoh balls, etc.  

We get freebies by saving leftovers.  Leftovers provide free lunch, and at least once a week we have a basically free dinner buffet with lots of choices of whatever was left over from the last 3-4 nights.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 4, 2009)

I get teased all the time about being frugal.  I also get admiring comments on how well I can sniff out a deal.  But it saves me money - and my company because I try to save money all the time, not just for myself.

For lunch, of course the best thing is to bring a lunch from home.  But I like to get out of the office for a bit.  One of the local sub shops always has coupons - either on their website or in the Sunday paper.  But I've found the best deal is to sign up for their email.  Each week or so I get a new coupon.  My co-workers are happy to get these emailed coupons too.  Often I'll get a large sub and eat 1/2 one day and the other 1/2 the next day.  Wrapped well, it's 90% as fresh on the next day.  My boss is now doing the same thing.

I also signed up for the email club for a local place that we like for dinner.  They routinely send out coupons for $5 off a $25 food purchase.  Another place that we like has a club with a card.  Each month they send us an electronic coupon for 50% off, up to $10 - and we get points on every dollar spent there.  Every so often we get an additional $25 off based on the points earned and during the month of your birthday, they send another $10 off that can be combined with the monthly $10 off.

Use your cards for CVS, grocery stores etc.  Stock up when something you use often is on sale.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 4, 2009)

easyrider said:


> www.zapatopi.net/afdb  I had a feeling.... A great way to save on mood altering pharmaceuticals.



OMG, that's so funny :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Are you suggesting that's why Scoop's so - well - unusual?  I mean who else writes about mummified deer feti and goose esophagi and rants about Costco?  The Scoop is ready for SNL, and Easy - maybe you ought to audition with him!

:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Based on the post about getting coffee at a Russian store, I remembered this...it drives me nuts to spend nearly $4 on a little jar of spices.  We have an Indian store near us called Spiceland.  I decided to go in to see if they had dry mustard.  They had a 1 pound bag for about $3.  I use the mustard in one of my favorite marinades so I bought the bag.  Even if I only use a jar full, I've still saved money.  I also found good deals on a couple of other spices that I use frequently.


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 4, 2009)

I bought plastic film (wrap) at Costco or Sam's that is 18" by 3000 feet. I put the start date on it which was 5/18/06.
I guess I should check inside the box to see what's left.


----------



## nicklinneh (Nov 4, 2009)

ethnic food stores are always a cheap spot for bulk goods, like spices; careful that there isn't a greedy middleman between the product and the store. 
to save on coffee, consider coffee-and-chicory (sometimes called Creole blend or N.O. blend). we love it and drink a pot (12 c.) each morning. but many say "oh, that's too strong; I don't like it"; that's because they make it with 1 scoop (.36 oz. or 2 Tablespoons) per cup, we use 2 scoops per _pot_. we get 17 pots per pkg.
another way to save is with toilet paper: buy 1000 sheet rolls (Scott Marcal and store-brands); look for advertised specials here to get it down to 50-60 cts/roll. you do have a storage problem here because you're buying 12 roll bundles.
good idea for a thread. -ken


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 4, 2009)

*Coupons R Us*

My wife and I are coupon clippers and rarely shop without using at least 4.  We also stock up big on items that go on a very good sale at the supermarket.  I estimate that we save a minimum of 80 dollars per month on grocery items that we would buy anyway.

Additionally, we rarely buy items that are not on  sale.  Most items  go on sale periodically - we consider the "sale" price the legitimate price and will only pay that amount.


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 4, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> My wife and I are coupon clippers and rarely shop without using at least 4.  We also stock up big on items that go on a very good sale at the supermarket.  I estimate that we save a minimum of 80 dollars per month on grocery items that we would buy anyway.
> 
> Additionally, we rarely buy items that are not on  sale.  Most items  go on sale periodically - we consider the "sale" price the legitimate price and will only pay that amount.



That may be OK providing one reads those nutritional labels well otherwise the grocery chain controls your diet.  Fish, which is very good for you, rarely comes on sale.  Canned goods have high salt contents.  Boxed food goods may tend to have use high sugar and low fibe flour.  Add all this up and the foods many americans consume leads to higher weight concerns and when more serious into Type 2 diabetes.  Using coupons however on nutritional items is a win-win situation. 

We in the USA are know better for an obese style diet than nutrional one.  I heard on the news the other day over 60% of the USA are considered obese by today's standards.  We can argue this ad infinitum but next time you are at a mall, sit down and look at the people passing by.   

frenchieinme


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 4, 2009)

My in-laws were given what must have been a huge roll of industrial foil dozens of years ago. They are now in their mid-80's and the joke is- who's going to inherit the aluminum foil? (It's still about 6" in diameter.)


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

I buy all of my nonfood goods at Costco.  I buy most of my food goods at Biggs.  I buy my produce at Whole Foods when I can get there, as the nearest one is quite far.  Wholefoods is expensive, but we try to stick mainly to organic foods.  I buy as little processed foods as possible (with two kids, yes we do have froot loops, I want peace as well after all!)  but mostly I cook from scratch using fresh or frozen foods.   We rarely go out to dinner, and do not eat fast food!  So, there isn't really much cost savings going on in our house when it comes to food consumption.

I've tried clipping coupons, but must of the coupons for foods stuff is all processed junk anyway.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 4, 2009)

*No more packaged ground beef for me*



frenchieinme said:


> That may be OK providing one reads those nutritional labels well otherwise the grocery chain controls your diet.  Fish, which is very good for you, rarely comes on sale.  Canned goods have high salt contents.  Boxed food goods may tend to have use high sugar and low fibe flour.  Add all this up and the foods many americans consume leads to higher weight concerns and when more serious into Type 2 diabetes.  Using coupons however on nutritional items is a win-win situation.
> 
> We in the USA are know better for an obese style diet than nutrional one.  I heard on the news the other day over 60% of the USA are considered obese by today's standards.  We can argue this ad infinitum but next time you are at a mall, sit down and look at the people passing by.
> 
> frenchieinme



Maybe we are lucky but between our two most used supermarkets fish is on sale every week.  We are careful with what we eat and mostly use coupons for items that we know we like and are healthy.   Occasionally, a coupon will get us to try something new but we always read the label.

As far as fish is concerned, we stay away from anything coming from China.   As a matter of fact, we TRY to stay away from any food products coming from China.  Of course, with packaged foods you can't always tell where it is from.

I read an interesting article about ground beef recently.  I now have a better understanding of why there are a reported 70,000 cases every year of e-coli poisoning from ground beef.  In short, the "grinders" buy their beef from wholesalers who won't certify the quality of the meat or subject themselves to inspection by their buyers (grinders).  The wholesalers send cuts of meat from various parts of the cow to their customers.  Some of these parts are unsanitary by definition (if you get my drift).  They can claim it is "sirloin" or whatever if just a percentage of it comes from the the better part of the cow.  It is similar to how "all beef" hot dogs are made.  A little of this and a little of "you don't want to know before you take a bite."

The only way to get ground beef as advertised is to go to a butcher shop that will grind it in front of your eyes.  Just like the good old days.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Maybe we are lucky but between our two most used supermarkets fish is on sale every week.  We are careful with what we eat and mostly use coupons for items that we know we like and are healthy.   Occasionally, a coupon will get us to try something new but we always read the label.
> 
> As far as fish is concerned, we stay away from anything coming from China.   As a matter of fact, we TRY to stay away from any food products coming from China.  Of course, with packaged foods you can't always tell where it is from.
> 
> ...



Assuming the butcher is practicing sanitary food handling methods, I agree with you, atleast when it comes to the grinding part.  But, you have to take it one step further and find out where he is getting his meat.  Then take it another step further and find out what THEIR practices are.  Do they feed their animals animal "by-products"?  Are growth hormones used?  How about antibiotics?  

I buy two brands of beef.  Laura's Lean, and Colemans (although coleman's just sold off their beef division to Meyer Foods.  I have no idea of their business practices).  Laura's lean I trust. All beef is grain fed, no growth hormones, no by-products, no antibiotics used.  I mentioned before I rarely buy "processed" food, but one product I keep stocked in my fridge religiously is Laura's Lean Pot Roast.  It comes pre-cooked, cryovac packaged, no artificial anything, 110 calories per 3 oz, 4 g of fat, 1.5 g sat fat, and the kids LOVE it!  It is so delicious.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 4, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> At many supermarkets, there is an area in each department, meat, produce, deli, dairy, etc. for close-dated merchandise at deep discount. It's all perfectly good, but approaching it's sell-by date. If one is going to prepare it that day or the next anyway, one can save lot$.



My local Smith's has this bargain bin, too. It's hit or miss. Sometimes the beef has gone gray. After Thanksgiving and St. Pat's, the bin is usually loaded with turkey and corned beef. I stock up on corned beef. It freezes well.



pjrose said:


> We get rotisserie chicken (often on sale for $5-6 and feeds four with leftovers).



The Costco in my area sells really big, juicy birds for $5. That's less than a whole raw chicken. LOML and I think it's a loss leader. We buy a couple each month, do the "winner winner chicken dinner," then part out the rest -- chicken salad, broth, etc.



Stricky said:


> Good info but Scoop that font is killing my eyes.



Have you tried installing Garamond onto your computer? It looks great on mine. I've always loved Garamond. It's my favorite font. A lot of newspapers use it because it looks good even when small.



Elan said:


> I just purchased a vacuum sealer, so I don't _know_ that it will save me any money, but that's the intent (along with the convenience/savings of not having to run to the store as often).  Buy things in bulk when they're on sale and freeze them in useful sized packages.   We'll see how it goes.....



Not only that, you can use the sealer to quick-marinade meats, seal for sous vide cooking, etc.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> My local Smith's has this bargain bin, too. It's hit or miss. Sometimes the beef has gone gray. After Thanksgiving and St. Pat's, the bin is usually loaded with turkey and corned beef. I stock up on corned beef. It freezes well.
> 
> I love costco.  For a warehouse getup they have an excellent selection of organic foods.
> 
> ...



I love costco.  For a warehouse getup they have an excellent selection of organic foods. 

And yes, I second the font thing.  Your posts are hard to read, even for me, and I have no problem reading small print!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> As far as fish is concerned, we stay away from anything coming from China.   As a matter of fact, we TRY to stay away from any food products coming from China.  Of course, with packaged foods you can't always tell where it is from.
> 
> .


I second that.  I also avoid foods from Mexico.  They still use pesticides that have been banned in the US for years.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Laura's lean I trust. All beef is *grain fed*, no growth hormones, no by-products, no antibiotics used.


Have you ever been out in the country and seen a big feed lot where there are tons of cattle, shoulder to shoulder, knee-deep in cows**t?  Well, those are *grain fed *cattle.  The reason they feed them grain vs. hay and grass is that they bulk up faster and are therefore more cost-effective.

Personally, I'll take range cattle over grain fed cattle any day.  I guess we are spoiled -- we get all of our beef directly from a friend who raises cattle on a ranch.  Not quite as convenient as going to the store, but it is definitely better quality.

Kurt


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Have you ever been out in the country and seen a big feed lot where there are tons of cattle, shoulder to shoulder, knee-deep in cows**t?  Well, those are *grain fed *cattle.  The reason they feed them grain vs. hay and grass is that they bulk up faster and are therefore more cost-effective.
> 
> Personally, I'll take range cattle over grain fed cattle any day.  I guess we are spoiled -- we get all of our beef directly from a friend who raises cattle on a ranch.  Not quite as convenient as going to the store, but it is definitely better quality.
> 
> Kurt



Laura's is free-range.  Sorry that I did not make that distinction.  One of our neighbors has started buying organic beef from a farmer in our area.  So close in fact that on a quiet day I can hear the cows mooing from my backyard.  I think I am going to check out that option as well.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 4, 2009)

I use store cards and try to buy on sale whenever possible.  

I buy many of my spices either at Smart & Final (the most used ones I buy in bulk).  If I can't get them there, or the package is too large, I buy them in the Mexican spice section.  I also buy soup pasta there.  It is 1/3 the price, and they have many cute varieties.

I take several vitamins, minerals, etc.  I never buy them unless they are "buy one, get one free." That makes a big difference.  

CVS is generally more expensive than other places, but if they have "Extra Buck" promotions for things I need, the price is reasonable.

I make sure to join the email clubs of our favorite restaurants.  Most of them send an email for a free meal within 10 days of your birthday, and many send offers at other times of the year.  For me it is a small price to pay for giving my email.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> I use store cards and try to buy on sale whenever possible.
> 
> I buy many of my spices either at Smart & Final (the most used ones I buy in bulk).  If I can't get them there, or the package is too large, I buy them in the Mexican spice section.  I also buy soup pasta there.  It is 1/3 the price, and they have many cute varieties.
> 
> ...



does drug emporium and drug castle still exist?   I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 4, 2009)

Once upon a time I used to coupon and rebate--I had boxes full of empty wrappers, subscribed to newsletters and even tried coupon-exchanges.  I read the ads weekly and bought in bulk when items went on sale.  I only bought toilet paper when it was 20 cents a roll or less. I bought bread and snack items at the outlet store.  Served lots of macaroni and cheese--bought at less than 20 cents per box.  Tried costco type stores a few times but really spent more than if I had just shopped the sales at the local stores.

I don't do any of those things anymore but may need to start doing some of it again.  I do find that I buy things I normally wouldn't buy if I have a coupon and that, generally, I can still get a generic item for less than a name-brand item with a coupon.

I guess I got lazy or maybe just tired of it all.  For the past several years I I've been buying more and more convenience foods.  Love Amy's frozen foods but they are very pricey.  My DH would rather eat a peanut butter sandwich than a steak.  He has his favorite brand of white bread and hates the others.

When I think back on all my money-saving efforts, I wonder if I really saved all that much.  I think it would have been better to teach my children to eat whole foods.  Yes, boxed macaroni and cheese is inexpensive but it is not the healthiest thing out there.  I think I'd feel better about myself as a mother if I had taken the time and spent the money to prepare healthier meals.  I was just so tired all the time and life was just so busy.

I once read an article on people like me who pinched pennies but spent too much on insurance or other big ticket items.  The article said to look at the things you spend hundreds of dollars on and can perhaps save hundreds on.  

As for entertainment, we like live theater and have season tickets at a theater here in the valley.  We also travel to Cedar City once or twice a year for their superb theater at the Shakespeare Festival.  I like if I can get discount tickets but that doesn't always happen.

The public library has videos you can rent for free.  We also like RedBox and subscribe to Netflix.  We hit movie theaters before 6 pm to get the discount pricing (and because we can't stay awake past 7 or 8 pm  ).  There is also a dollar theater if you can wait to see the new releases.  

We don't drive BMWs or Volvos but have bought our cars new.  That may or may not be a money mistake depending on whether you can trust a used car.  How much does peace of mind (or fear) cost?  

I don't like jewelry and I don't buy expensive clothes but I don't buy really cheap bargain clothes either.  I shop Chico's with a coupon.  I don't enjoy clothes shopping and I know I can walk in there and find something comfortable.  DD thinks I am extravagant when I shop there.  She can go to mall stores and find cute things for under $10.  I never seem to find anything that fits my shape.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 4, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> . . .
> I make sure to join the email clubs of our favorite restaurants.  Most of them send an email for a free meal within 10 days of your birthday, and many send offers at other times of the year.  For me it is a small price to pay for giving my email.



Store emails can be really good for special coupons and/or birthday deals.  I set up an extra email account just for that purpose, so I can try to keep the personal stuff from all the coupons and offers.

DD likes Victoria's Secret, which I think is kind of silly and way too pricey, but I signed up for their card because they send coupons for freebies.  We've spent very little, and still she's gotten some free "unmentionables."

If you are in AAA, AARP, military, a public TV member, or even in our area have a hospital ID card, there are many discounts to be had.  That's gotten us % off on basics like tires and oil changes, BOGOs for theatre tickets, and % off on eye glasses (even on-sale ones).  We often go to Colonial Williamsburg and cite our AAA membership for a discount.  Last time we found out that if you teach, there's an even better educator discount!


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 4, 2009)

pjrose said:


> DD likes Victoria's Secret, which I think is kind of silly and way too pricey, but I signed up for their card because they send coupons for freebies.  We've spent very little, and still she's gotten some free "unmentionables."



DW does that, but always gets the stuff from the FRONT part of the catalog. You know, the "cutsie" bathrobes and such.

I agree about the "coupon e-mail" address -- my "real" account gets clogged enough. (Please, please, please, would congress please levy a 1 cent tax on all sent email. I will GLADLY pay a penny for every email I fire off. My bill would be 20 or 30 cents a month. I FIND more than that in the parking lots of Las Vegas.)

We could BALANCE THE BUDGET by taxing the viagra spammers. (And why do spammers assume I need new kitchen cabinets?)


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 5, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> At many supermarkets, there is an area in each department, meat, produce, deli, dairy, etc. for close-dated merchandise at deep discount. It's all perfectly good, but approaching it's sell-by date. If one is going to prepare it that day or the next anyway, one can save lot$.
> 
> Yesterday I got baby back ribs for $1.35 a serving and a roast to carve into Jerky (I'm giving bundles of smoked meats for Xmas). My smoker was going to be fired up anyway so the ribs went in when I got home.
> 
> ...



Hey, Jim, I have also discovered this.  First time I considered it, I called the butcher out and asked if we really had to fix & consume it by the stale date, how it would freeze, etc.  This particular guy told me if I wanted to cook it soon vs. freeze it (which would be perfectly fine), to let it (beef) age a few days in my frig. because some meats would be best after some aging time.  So far, seems fine to me.   I automatically go to the discount meats section now when I hit the store and also notice I have more competition.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 5, 2009)

I get "LOCALS DEALS" for many/most shows I go to.  If I can't get a discount, and still get the seat I want, then I generally don't go.  Movies?  I use the "Senior Discount" at South Point, and pay $3. for an afternoon show any day.  

I check all the coupon mailers and "local lifestyle magazines" that we get (believe it or not, we get at least five or six a month).  There are often good coupons in these, too.

Fern


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 5, 2009)

I use the library - a lot.  I was disgusted that I could never find any good recorded books at my library.  It turns out that they were all out because people had requested them.  As soon as I started requesting books on the library's site, I found that I had access to all the materials of all the libraries in the system.  I now have a big list of requests and most of the requests are suspended by me because they started coming in too fast.  I can request books by my favorite authors even before the publish date.  The earlier I request, the lower my number in the wait line.

I'm also able to join the library in the town where I work and they are in a different system so if there's something that I want that isn't in my local system, I check the other one.

Besides printed books, books on CD and books on tape, they also have downloadable books and "take alongs" which are on a special device that you listen to with ear plugs.  I'm loving being able to have a book available where ever I am.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 5, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> I can request books by my favorite authors even before the publish date.



I love my local library, and do the same thing.  I can suggest a title to buy, and then automatically get to be the first one to check it out.  I don't like to do this too much, though, since one of the books I suggested that they buy turned out to be awful and I couldn't even get through it - I felt guilty about that suggestion!


----------



## pjrose (Nov 5, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> I use the library - a lot.  . . .  I now have a big list of requests and most of the requests are suspended by me because they started coming in too fast.  I can request books by my favorite authors even before the publish date.  The earlier I request, the lower my number in the wait line.
> . . . .



Oh yes, I do that too!  Before vacations I borrow paperbacks or buy them for 50¢ from the friends of the library's book sales, but the rest of the time, I get on the list for new books by my favorites.  I, too, often suspend my requests as soon as I make them. When I'm "bookless" and am down to number 1 or 2 on the list for some books, I can easily activate them.  In any given visit I may take 6-10 books home, and maybe only like half of them, so I haven't lost any money on the ones I didn't like.  I save a lot by using the library!


----------



## geekette (Nov 5, 2009)

Even better, there is a library branch at my place of work.  I can search and request online and get an email when they come in and either wander over during the day, or on my way out.  They get "kinda new" movie releases, which is good enuf for me, and plenty of tv on dvd so I've been able to watch HBO and Showtime shows without paying a cent.   

I've always been a coupon clipper and pounce on the "Double triple coupon" days and BOGO promos.  Very little I buy at a regular grocery store without coupons, as I am a devoted costco shopper and use those coupons also.  Storage is not a problem - pantry plus restaurant-style metal shelves in basement.  

Drive-em-till-they-die on cars, makes for cheaper insurance.  

Grow veggies.  Won't can, but will freeze or dehydrate surplus.

Bed Bath Beyond very near, they send coupons all the time, and I use them for one product at a time, whether for us or a wedding/baby shower gift.  Love candles, refuse to pay Yankee prices, but get great deals on the clearance shelf in the candle area, then even better with coupon.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 5, 2009)

I used to think that all the fish I caught was saving me some big money until I realized on my last trip that I spent about $80.00 per pound for catching salmon that I could buy at Costco for $12.00. Thats fishy. I guess.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

We try to go grocery shopping each weekend...  stopping at the local Dillons (aka Kroger) to get the bargains and then go to the local Sara Lee bread outlet store.  And also, Wal-Mart will match the ad prices on their competitor's pricing.  If we only see a couple of things from the ads, we'll just head to Wal-mart and do all the shopping and take the competitor ads with us to match.


----------



## swift (Nov 6, 2009)

swift said:


> I am always interested in good tips like the Scoop. Hope we get more.
> 
> I like using the restaurant supply places. For instance. I make a lot of flavored coffee drinks, iced and hot, as well as shakes. The DaVinci flavored syrups are $7 at a place like WalMart for a small container. I buy the 25 oz bottles for $3 at a place called Cash & Carry and they have every flavor imaginable. Sipping on my Kahlua flavored coffee as I am typing this. MUCH cheaper to make my own rather than $4 a pop at Starbucks.




This morning coffee is a rich peppermint mocha. mmmmmm


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

easyrider said:


> I used to think that all the fish I caught was saving me some big money until I realized on my last trip that I spent about $80.00 per pound for catching salmon that I could buy at Costco for $12.00. Thats fishy. I guess.



I've found some pretty tasty fish at costco!  Their tilapia for one, their salmon burgers for another (I've never actually seen a salmon burger in the wild though...come to think of it)  and I forget the tilapia I bought that was marinated in bourbon, but yum yum!  Look for a package of tilapia that shows the fish a brownish color on the pic (sorry I can't be more specific), then read the ingredients.  If it mentions sour mash in the ingredients, that is the one!


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 6, 2009)

My first step to saving money (and we save enough to take an extra week or two of vacation every year) was to find out what we were spending.

Every household financial book ever written stresses the importance of making a budget. I never did it, figuring "Well, I'm bringing in more than I'm spending, so everything is OK."

Wrong!

Electricity was one budget item that was once way too high, but has been seriously knocked down by replacing inefficient devices with efficient ones, and attaching "electricity vampires" to plugs that can be easily switched on and off. (I have no desire whatsoever to unplug things after use -- especially when the plugs are behind furniture, plants, etc. Switches work just as well.)

There are four electricity vampires remaining in the house -- the TV and the satellite box (they're too big a pain to reprogram when the power is cut), and the oven and microwave (they don't suck much juice, and we like having the clocks in the kitchen). Everything else is easily switched off. Savings? About $10 per month.

I was previously in LOVE with the LED light bulbs I bought from Costco. But they've been failing with such alarming regularity that both the manufacturer and Costco sent me letters saying they'll take all of them back, realizing there's a design flaw.

It's a real shame, because when I installed them in my can lights, I immediately saw a $30 drop in my power bill. They only take 1 to 5 watts each and have no mercury. This is a technology that would seriously help our energy problems. The US could cut 10% off total power consumption, easily, with LED technology.

Evaporative coolers shortens the "air conditioning" season for me by two full months. That's a savings of about $500 every year right there. It also decreases the amount of time per day I need AC for the house to stay bareable, saving about $500 over the course of the summer.

(These coolers only work in dry climates, though.)

There's an extra $1,000 per year, with very little inconvenience. 


We have realized similar savings in food, wine and gasoline simply by being smarter shoppers. We clip very few coupons because they don't issue coupons for the stuff we buy. We just buy oft-used (and shelf stable) things in bulk, and try to find generics (Charles Shaw chardonnay) that are as good as name-brand. We save about $2,000 each year from that.

The gas savings come from the hybrid, which we bought used last year when our old car was stolen. Our gasoline purchases have gone down by more than half -- partially because of the decrease in gas prices, but also because we're doubling our range per tank of gas. (Las Vegas is almost all city driving, and we don't burn fuel at stop lights.) Best of all, the hybrid didn't cost any more than the other used cars we were looking at. Another no-brainer, no inconvenience, "here's a free $1,000" to use towards other (more fun) expenditures.


----------



## nazclk (Nov 6, 2009)

*Land of Plenty*

America has basically become a fast food junkie wonderland.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 6, 2009)

nazclk said:


> America has basically become a fast food junkie wonderland.



I agree. And I disagree.

Sure, there are plenty of waddling, mouth-breathing, careless, clueless idiots out there. But there have always been plenty of  waddling, mouth-breathing, careless, clueless idiots.

George Carlin wrote in his book "Brain Droppings" that history only remembers people like Julius Caesar. We don't read about "Titus the Wanker" or "Lucretius the Dog Raper."

I think food-wise, we bottomed out in 1960 and have been improving ever since -- for a very long time, people could not cook good food because there was no good food to be had in the markets. (Some regions stalwartly weathered the "white bread and processed cheese" invasion. But they were only small pockets of gourmet in a great sea of blandness.)

We can thank the Mexican and Asian immigrants for bringing decent food back to our tables. Even today, the best groceries in my area are at the Pinay, Chinese, Southeast Asian, and Mexican markets. (Especially King Ranch. I couldn't live without King Ranch.)

Not too long ago, America was not just snubbed, but openly mocked by the rest of the world for our food and wine. Not anymore. (Thank you, Julia Child.)

I would say that "activity-wise" we have hit rock bottom. But, cruel, callous and cold as it is to say, the obese are all going to die young. (Every single last one of them.) Eventually, people will realize there are reasons to live to see their 40th birthday, and go outside for a walk every day.


----------



## laura1957 (Nov 6, 2009)

Htoo0 said:


> My in-laws were given what must have been a huge roll of industrial foil dozens of years ago. They are now in their mid-80's and the joke is- who's going to inherit the aluminum foil? (It's still about 6" in diameter.)



My best friend while I was growing up was one of 5 kids, they each always had an enormous pile of gifts under the Christmas tree - all wrapped in the same paper.  They used the same roll for as long as I knew them.  That was from the time I was in kindergarden until I graduated HS and the parents moved out of state.  It was a HUGE roll of Christmas wrap - I have never seen anything like it since


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2009)

*Money For Nothing.*

In recognition of this TUG-BBS discussion topic, be sure to check out this specially selected Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> I agree. And I disagree.
> 
> Sure, there are plenty of waddling, mouth-breathing, careless, clueless idiots out there. But there have always been plenty of  waddling, mouth-breathing, careless, clueless idiots.
> 
> ...



Yes, there is alot of good food to be had.  And alot of bad.  If you go to your local grocer store and skip 90% of the stuff in the middle isles, you'd do well.  What does that mean?  Well, look at your store:  You walk in, and to the left you find the produce department.  In back, the meat/seafood department, then keep going along the back to the dairy dept, eggs, bakery (there is good and bad there), and out you go.  What do you find in the middle?  Well, you'll find wholewheat flour, oats and pasta, some frozen veggies, but most of what you will find is hamburger helper, tuna helper, frozen pizzas, chef boyardee, dehydrated whatever with lots of added, partially hydrogenated, high fructose, fake sweeteners, bleached, enriched (enriched because they have destroyed all the natural "good for you stuff" and have to add laboratory produced vitamins back in), trans fatted stuff.   Oh, and I forgot to mention, soda pop, potato chips, doritos, hohos, king dons, fruit rollups, sugared up juice drinks.  Or, you can just skip the grocery completely and have dinner at any number of fast food places, McDonalds, Arbys, Taco Bell, Wendys, Burger King.  So yes I get what the previous poster is saying about fast food wonderland.   I get indigestion just thinking about all of it! :ignore:


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

nazclk said:


> America has basically become a fast food junkie wonderland.



If you've seen the movie Super Size Me, you realize how relevant the "junkie" portion of what you just said is.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 6, 2009)

Is this a thread about saving money or is it about junk food?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2009)

*All-Inclusive.*




falmouth3 said:


> Is this a thread about saving money or is it about junk food?


The discussion topic mainly covers saving money on junk foods -- not that there's anything wrong with saving money or with junk foods. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> The discussion topic mainly covers saving money on junk foods -- not that there's anything wrong with saving money or with junk foods.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



with a little music thrown in, courtesy of Alan.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> Is this a thread about saving money or is it about junk food?



Well, I guess any discussion about saving money automatically includes a discussion about saving money on food, which generally lends itself to a discussion on the food you are saving money on, which leads people to discuss what KIND of food they like to spend/save money on, which leads people to discuss WHERE THEY SHOP to save/spend their money on food.....ummm, what was the question again???


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 6, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> What do you find in the middle?  Well, you'll find wholewheat flour, oats and pasta, some frozen veggies, but most of what you will find is hamburger helper, tuna helper, frozen pizzas, chef boyardee, dehydrated whatever with lots of added, partially hydrogenated, high fructose, fake sweeteners, bleached, enriched (enriched because they have destroyed all the natural "good for you stuff" and have to add laboratory produced vitamins back in), trans fatted stuff.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to mention, soda pop, potato chips, doritos, hohos, king dons, fruit rollups, sugared up juice drinks.  Or, you can just skip the grocery completely and have dinner at any number of fast food places, McDonalds, Arbys, Taco Bell, Wendys, Burger King.  So yes I get what the previous poster is saying about fast food wonderland.   I get indigestion just thinking about all of it! :ignore:



Hey! We agree on something. Even in the Asian and Latin markets, the crap is in the middle and the good stuff is around the perimeter.

I can walk into any market in a five mile radius of my house and buy a decent loaf of bread, a very good bottle of wine, and real cheese. I could not say that 30 years ago. 

I have to go to roughly five markets each week to keep the kitchen stocked -- the meat is better at one market, the seafood is definitely better at another. One market has good root vegetables. Another has better leafy vegetables.

One thing I cannot get for any price is a jug of real milk. THIS ANNOYS ME TO NO END. I want a glass of non-homogenized, unpasteurized whole milk. The kind where the cream floats to the top for my coffee, and the remainder is unparalleled for baking and drinking.

I'm a damned adult. I know that the udder is close to the tail. I'm also healthy enough to risk E.coli for a glass of milk that tastes like milk. This chalk water we're forced to buy is undrinkable.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Hey! We agree on something. Even in the Asian and Latin markets, the crap is in the middle and the good stuff is around the perimeter.
> 
> I can walk into any market in a five mile radius of my house and buy a decent loaf of bread, a very good bottle of wine, and real cheese. I could not say that 30 years ago.
> 
> ...



Yep, we do agree on something!   Look at that.  But then, you lost me in the milk section.  I am a skim milk drinker, but mostly because of necessity, I have difficulty digesting the milk fat.  No, not lactose intolerant, that is the milk _sugar_.  I can do that just fine.  High milk fat upsets my IBS (irritable bowel syndrome).  Or as my husband affectionately calls it, Angry Anus!

The IBS is the reason I STARTED boycotting high fat, processed, deep fried foods in the first place.  Then I realized how much BETTER, and healthier I felt all the way around.  Now that I no longer eat fast food, I can usually pick someone out of a lineup who lives on fast food, just by looking at the skin on their face.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> One thing I cannot get for any price is a jug of real milk. THIS ANNOYS ME TO NO END. I want a glass of non-homogenized, unpasteurized whole milk. The kind where the cream floats to the top for my coffee, and the remainder is unparalleled for baking and drinking.



Maybe you could buy a pet mini cow and milk it in the morning. You could go to the grocery store and buy Scoop approved produce for your mini cow so it would be the best milk ever.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> One thing I cannot get for any price is a jug of real milk. THIS ANNOYS ME TO NO END. I want a glass of non-homogenized, unpasteurized whole milk. The kind where the cream floats to the top for my coffee, and the remainder is unparalleled for baking and drinking.
> 
> I'm a damned adult. I know that the udder is close to the tail. I'm also healthy enough to risk E.coli for a glass of milk that tastes like milk. This chalk water we're forced to buy is undrinkable.


 
Are there no local small dairies or is it a state-mandated health law in your area?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2009)

Its hard to beat the price of the McDonalds value menue. Im not allowed to eat there anymore but did get the new third pound Angus Cheese and Bacon burger the other nite on my way back from the Halloween parties. It is a very tasty burger that I plan on eating again very late tonight.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2009)

*1/3-Pound Angus & Cheese & Bacon Burger For $1 ?*




easyrider said:


> Its hard to beat the price of the McDonalds value menue. Im not allowed to eat there anymore but did get the new third pound Angus Cheese and Bacon burger the other nite on my way back from the Halloween parties. It is a very tasty burger that I plan on eating again very late tonight.


I don't think they have that on the $1 menu around here. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

easyrider said:


> Its hard to beat the price of the McDonalds value menue. Im not allowed to eat there anymore but did get the new third pound Angus Cheese and Bacon burger the other nite on my way back from the Halloween parties. It is a very tasty burger that I plan on eating again very late tonight.




790 calories, 39g fat, 2,070 mg sodium, 145 mg cholesterol....wow, all that for a dollar!!!  Burp...


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 6, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> Are there no local small dairies or is it a state-mandated health law in your area?



Federal, if I'm not mistaken. I do not think anyone in the United States can get a quart of non-homogenized unpasteurized milk unless they own a farm and drink it on the sly.

Nobody will sell it to me, not even dairy farmers. AND I HAVE TRIED!!!!!


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Federal, if I'm not mistaken. I do not think anyone in the United States can get a quart of non-homogenized unpasteurized milk unless they own a farm and drink it on the sly.
> 
> Nobody will sell it to me, not even dairy farmers. AND I HAVE TRIED!!!!!


 
It's been so long since I've seen unpasteurized milk that I wasn't sure.  I remember it being available in the small town I grew up in but that was long ago.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> I don't think they have that on the $1 menu around here.
> 
> So it goes.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



We have a dollar value menue at our 5 McDonalds locations, with bacon cheese burger, chicken sandwich and a bunch of other goodies but I like the big burger better and don't really order off the value menue. 

I like the hot cofee at McDonalds and have had the McGriddle sausage egg and cheese sandwich more than a few times for a driving breakfast.

Very afordable food and very convienent too. But on doctors orders, enforced by my best friend (wife), I don't get to eat here anymore. There are times, after drinking,that it makes sence to stop in on the way home.


----------



## neash (Nov 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Federal, if I'm not mistaken. I do not think anyone in the United States can get a quart of non-homogenized unpasteurized milk unless they own a farm and drink it on the sly.
> 
> Nobody will sell it to me, not even dairy farmers. AND I HAVE TRIED!!!!!



Some states allow the sale of raw milk. I had heard California does, and that Trader Joes in california carried raw milk. Other states get around that by selling cow shares. If you lucky enough to be close to a farm that sells cow shares, you could get your raw un pasteurized milk


----------



## geekette (Nov 6, 2009)

I didn't see where he indicates that he was driving?  My DH doesn't drink, so he drives.  Stopping on the way home for some late night chow when I'm drunk does not involve my wrestling control of the car from him.

you what they say about assuming


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 6, 2009)

Man, this thread sure went downhill quickly...


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 6, 2009)

geekette said:


> you what they say about assuming


 
I'm going to 'assume' you meant to type a 'know' in between the word 'you' and 'what'... but on second thought, you know what they say...


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 6, 2009)

easyrider said:


> Very afordable food and very convienent too. But on doctors orders, enforced by my best friend (wife), I don't get to eat here anymore. There are times, after drinking,that it makes sence to stop in on the way home.



Geekette, the above paragraph does give the impression that someone other than easyrider's wife was driving after he'd had enough drink to  impair judgment, and it occurred multiple times.

I can see that the spirit of the thread has been broken. Maybe we can get back to being cheapskates and not judges. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2009)

So back to the freebees, contractor day at Home Depot or Lowes means free lunch and T shirts for the crew. Anyone that proclaims they work with items purchased at these stores can get a free lunch and t shirt. Maybe even a hat


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 7, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Geekette, the above paragraph does give the impression that someone other than easyrider's wife was driving after he'd had enough drink to  impair judgment, and it occurred multiple times.
> 
> I can see that the spirit of the thread has been broken. Maybe we can get back to being cheapskates and not judges.



Agreed. And I did apologize in advance if he wasn't behind the wheel of a car. Didn't sound like that was the case to me. 

I lost a good friend to a drunk driver. (He was on a scooter. He never saw it coming. Died instantly. Left a widow and a lot of bills to be paid. We did what we could. And the drunk driver was turning into an IHOP when he hit my friend. And this was in Key West, where any two points are within _walking distance_. What a waste.)

There's a certain point of intoxication where the person drinking craves fatty food. That point is well past any reasonable person thinking he or she is able to operate a motor vehicle. It's more into Homer Simpson territory. It's funny when Homer Simpson blacks out and wrecks his car. But the creators of The Simpsons never write real consequences into the show. 'nuff said.

I'll write something about attic ventilation, free insulation, and saving another $100 per month tomorrow..


----------



## Elan (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's a good money saving tip.  Buy an infrared thermometer for <$50 (I have one for cooking) and go around your house finding "leaks" around windows and doors.  I'll be doing some of that tomorrow, and follow it up with a trip to HD for some weather stripping (and a new 50A breaker for the hot tub disconnect).


----------



## swift (Nov 7, 2009)

Thread being reviewed.


----------



## swift (Nov 8, 2009)

Please stay on topic and play nice boys!!!


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 8, 2009)

swift said:


> Please stay on topic and play nice boys!!!


Dear Swift, I am sorry if I ever give you cause for alarm.  I truly do appreciate all of your efforts.  Did you ever think you'd be playing mommy to grown people you did not raise?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 8, 2009)

We drank un-homogenized milk on the farm, and it tasted sour to me.  I didn't like it as much as buying at the store.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's another money saving tip from the library.  Ours has museum passes.  First come, first served.    And some museums have discount tickets for shows.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 8, 2009)

DH and I are traveling to San Diego from Salt Lake City.  In our younger days we would have driven straight through but nowadays we overnight in Vegas.  We were going to try a non-stop drive this time to save on hotel point expenditure when I discovered we could stay in Primm for $15.  You read that right, fifteen bucks!


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 13, 2009)

I decided to make a purchase through the US Airways site to rejuvenate the clock for my account.  I saw that you could purchase gift certificates for Borders.  Then I clicked on a button that had buy $50 in gift certificates and you get another $10 gift certificate for free.  Then I got free shipping because I spent $50 or more.  I'll use those certificates, along with discount coupons from belonging (free membership) to Borders' club.  

So, I get 150 miles added to my US Airways account, extend my miles expiration date another 18 months and get $60 in gift certificates for $50.  Good deal for me.  :whoopie: 

Sue


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 13, 2009)

Living where I do, I eat out a fair amount...with Jerry, with girlfriends, with my sister, etc.  So when the restaurants start their Christmas promotions, I watch. 

If its somewhere I go anyway, I buy the gift cards.  Mostly you can get about a 20% premium if you buy $100. worth.  That sounds like a lot, but if you figure you have a year to spend it (the premium usually has to be spent during January or February), it is a good deal.  Last couple of years Joe's Crab Shack have had such a deal, and also Red Robin.  Texas de Brazil had a 50% off punch card (about $25. discount per dinner for 12 dinners) which they sold for about $70., with the money going to charity.

Another good source, at least around here, it discount certificates sold by the radio and television stations.  Some of the restaurants I really like sell $50. worth of certificates for about $20.

All of this makes eating out a good deal.  But if it isn't somewhere I really want to go, I won't go "just because I have a coupon." Some people do, not me.

Fern


----------



## donnaval (Nov 13, 2009)

CoinStar (the coin counting machine thingie) is having a promotion--dump in $40 in change and get a $50 gift card.  You can choose from a lot of different merchants like Amazon, Lowe's and more.  There's no fee to use CoinStar anymore, either.

Edited to add:  promo expires 12/6.  Here's a link:

http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/2009Promo


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 13, 2009)

I have mentioned this before, but it bears reiterating. For those who wear and need new glasses, get your prescription from your provider and log on to www.glassesunlimited.com . Most frames are $9.99, my bifocal lenses are about $25. They have thousands of frames to choose from. You can either type in your 'script, or upload it from a photo. You can upload your photo and 'try on' all the frames you choose right on your own face. 

I got some 'fashion eyewear' in the mail from them today, dropped in to my local Costco and asked for them to be adjusted (no charge). The technician thought I'd paid over $400. When I said $40, she told me what I already knew, unbelievable value!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 13, 2009)

*National Car Rental from Mousesavers*

Emerald Club FREE  ($50 savings).   http://www.mousesavers.com/national.html  Previously posted by a TUGger.

We took that deal. You can stack coupons with National, too.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 13, 2009)

That's a great promo.  There is no fee attached to it as well.  However, if you use CoinStar to convert your coins to bills there is still a fee.

Fern



donnaval said:


> CoinStar (the coin counting machine thingie) is having a promotion--dump in $40 in change and get a $50 gift card.  You can choose from a lot of different merchants like Amazon, Lowe's and more.  There's no fee to use CoinStar anymore, either.
> 
> Edited to add:  promo expires 12/6.  Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/2009Promo


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 14, 2009)

*Free [almost] coffee*

Panera's Bread is selling mugs which allow you free coffee til the end of January. I have been told that Dunkin Donuts has a deal where you buy the mug for 100 dollars, and coffe is then "free" all of next year.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 14, 2009)

KarenLK said:


> Panera's Bread is selling mugs which allow you free coffee til the end of January. I have been told that Dunkin Donuts has a deal where you buy the mug for 100 dollars, and coffe is then "free" all of next year.



At $5-7 a pound, I don't think I spend $100 in coffee all year!


----------



## pjrose (Nov 14, 2009)

*free $10 at Applebees*

At Applebees, buy a $50 gift card (or two $25 ones??) and get a totally free $10 gift card, the latter valid Jan 1, no expiration date.  

Last night we celebrated the girls' good grades with the "2 for $20 deal" (x 2 for four of us), bought the $50 gift card when we went in, spent about $50 (plus tip) for dinner for four, paid for it with the $50 gift card, and walked out with the $10 gift card.  We would have gone out for dinner anyway, so the $10 counts as free money.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 14, 2009)

*OfficeMax, Staples, Best Buy, Sears, JC Penney*

I frequently shop at both Staples and OfficeMax, less often at the others.

OfficeMax and Staples:
I have educator cards, and everything I buy counts toward rewards.  Every few months I get a reward check (good on future purchases) in the mail.  At the moment I have $30 from Staples (for recycling 10 print cartridges) and another $64 from Staples (rebate for a completely free backpack I got in August, plus rewards earned on other purchases).  That $94 is completely free money that I'll use for more print cartridges, paper, and stuff I'd buy anyway.  I get similar reward checks from OfficeMax.
 

Best Buy:  $5 back for every $200 (or is it $250?) I spend.  I get computer and other electronic stuff there when needed and when it's on sale, and every so often I get back $5 or $10 store checks. I use them for DVDs or CDs that are on sale.
 


Sears and JCPenney:
Last month in DD's Seventeen Magazine (to which I subscribed for $2/year for filling out an online shopping survey) had a coupon for $10 in the Juniors' dept at Sears. We bought several t-shirts on clearance, totaling $10.  Completely free.  (Yes we did spend more than $10 - DD1 spotted a clearance Prom Dress minus some big percent off and got it for $17!!!, and DGD (dear German daughter) got a homecoming dress for about $30. We would have bought those anyway, probably for a lot more.)
JCP periodically sends us completely free $5-$15 coupons that do not require a higher purchase.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it free money if it costs me time??

I buy skinless, boneless chicken breasts at the butcher section of an Italian market. Great meat! Great prices too! For X lbs or more there's a good discount on the price per pound (other meats qualify too - so I alway buy at least the required minimum for the specific meat). Anyway, I then clean and filet the breasts at home, freeze and use as/when desired. Buying breasts already filleted is much more costly. And we use ALOT of fillet breasts.

I also do alot of dinner prep ahead of time so I am way less inclined to stop at a fast food place on the way home after a busy, tiring day.

I poach and then cube some of those chicken breasts. Freeze chunks on a cookie tray and then store in a freezer bag. I can make chicken chunks in a sauce quicky and easy and cheaply. I do the same with Italian sausage... remove casings, cook up, spread on cookie tray and freeze. Scoop into frreezer bag. A handful in spaghetti sauce is yummy! Or when I make baked zizt, the sausgae is cooked and ready to add.

I make and freeze chili, sloppy joes, sausage.peppers.onions, various soups, baked ziti, etc. using meats bought in bulk. These can be re-heated quickly when I am too beat to make a "normal" dinner. I ususally freeze them in single servings. To do that I let the food cool, then line a freezer storage container with plastic wrap (bought on a big roll at BJs), slop in the food, cover with the plastic wrap and put the container top on. Freeze solid, then pop the frozen food packet out of the container and store them in a freezer zip bag. To reheat I pop the frozen packet back into a matching container, mostly defrost in the nuker and finsih off on the stove. Just like fresh made but so much faster, when fast counts. And it usually doesn't take any more time to make a big pot of whatever than a small pot... the extra time is packaging to freeze... but I save that time back when I use the food.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 14, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> That's a great promo.  There is no fee attached to it as well.  However, if you use CoinStar to convert your coins to bills there is still a fee.
> 
> Fern





Quote:
Originally Posted by donnaval  
CoinStar (the coin counting machine thingie) is having a promotion--dump in $40 in change and get a $50 gift card. You can choose from a lot of different merchants like Amazon, Lowe's and more. There's no fee to use CoinStar anymore, either.

Edited to add: promo expires 12/6. Here's a link:

http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/2009Promo 





I'm confused---if you can't get the bills for the money---what do you get---$40 of coins back?

Pat


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 14, 2009)

to Scoop...
Obviously coffee made at home would cost a lot less, but for someone who would stop every day for coffee on the way to work, I think it would be a bargain.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 14, 2009)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by donnaval
> CoinStar (the coin counting machine thingie) is having a promotion--dump in $40 in change and get a $50 gift card. You can choose from a lot of different merchants like Amazon, Lowe's and more. There's no fee to use CoinStar anymore, either.
> 
> ...



If you want $ bills, there is a fee of 8.9¢ per dollar of coins.  If you want a gift card instead, there is no fee (presumably the gift card merchant pays it), and you'll get a $50 gift card for $40 in coins.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 14, 2009)

*Free Stuff at the Mall tonight*

DD and I had a nice stroll around the mall tonight.  We left with free undies from Victoria's secret, the result of a card they mailed us, and 10.60 worth of Build-a-Bear clothes that cost us 60¢ because she had a $10 gift check reward from previous purchases.


----------



## isisdave (Nov 15, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> I want a glass of non-homogenized, unpasteurized whole milk.



Of course, we all know that cows near Las Vegas produce only self-pasteurized milk, on account of hanging around in 122-degree weather most of the year.



ScoopLV said:


> Please, please, please, would congress please levy a 1 cent tax on all sent email. I will GLADLY pay a penny for every email I fire off. My bill would be 20 or 30 cents a month.



Hey Scoop, why don't you start another thread on this topic?  I've long thought that charging even 0.1 cent for each email would shut off the flow. The problem is that you have to find a way to tax it at transmission, or at least on entry to the country, as most junk email originates offshore.  I think the current email system does not support this, but I bet a lot of us would support a parallel system, pay upon receipt, with some means of blocking unsolicited messages.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 15, 2009)

isisdave said:


> Hey Scoop, why don't you start another thread on this topic?  I've long thought that charging even 0.1 cent for each email would shut off the flow. The problem is that you have to find a way to tax it at transmission, or at least on entry to the country, as most junk email originates offshore.  I think the current email system does not support this, but I bet a lot of us would support a parallel system, pay upon receipt, with some means of blocking unsolicited messages.



That would put the onus on the recipient. I don't think people would appreciate being required to flag each and every e-mail for payment or non-payment.


----------



## isisdave (Nov 15, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> That would put the onus on the recipient. I don't think people would appreciate being required to flag each and every e-mail for payment or non-payment.



I meant to consider things generally. I agree that it'll have to be transparent, and easy.

I'm thinking about a whole new email system ... it could be like the original POP system, or something newer, but it would have a new name, and the servers that accepted messages for transmission would have to be certified somehow, and would have to charge the fee.  

Users would just have to abandon their current email account, and set up an account on a "new" server that would only deliver paid-for messages (after notifying friends, etc., and passage of some transition time).  

Someone has to pay for the infrastructure to get messages from yahoo.com to msn.com.  Those guys would be ecstatic to get 0.1 cent per message. Or, it could be given to charity.


----------

